# Inside Chest



## BcHawk_99 (Feb 16, 2008)

which exercises hit the inner chest the best...this is what im doing for chest workout..

   Bench                       3 sets of 15,12,10
   Incline Press              3 sets of 15,12,10
   DB Flies                     3 sets of 15,12,10
   cable Cross overs       3 sets of 15,12,10


----------



## Irons77 (Feb 16, 2008)

Pec-deck


----------



## BcHawk_99 (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks man..My gym doesnt have a Pec Deck machine..is there any other exercises that i can substitute for the pec deck..


----------



## tomuchgear (Feb 16, 2008)

incline bench


----------



## tomuchgear (Feb 16, 2008)

oh and cable cross over


----------



## IJ300 (Feb 17, 2008)

DB curls in the squat rack.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2008)

sorry to break it to you bro, but you cannot isolate a specific portion of a muscle.  whats that mean?  it means irons77 and tomuchgear dont know what the fuck they are talking about.  pec major is one muscle, and you cant shape it by building certain areas of it up.  so just focus on a solid routine, eat, and it will eventually fill in when you get bigger


----------



## Alleyezonme (Feb 17, 2008)

yeah and personally i think your doing to many exercises for one muscle, ur probably doing more harm then good in terms of growth, i woodnt do more then 4 sets on any 1 muscle, unless u can only get like 3-4 reps


----------



## Witchblade (Feb 17, 2008)

PreMier said:


> sorry to break it to you bro, but you cannot isolate a specific portion of a muscle.  whats that mean?  it means irons77 and tomuchgear dont know what the fuck they are talking about.  pec major is one muscle, and you cant shape it by building certain areas of it up.  so just focus on a solid routine, eat, and it will eventually fill in when you get bigger


Yes. FAQ.


----------



## Metallibanger (Feb 17, 2008)

PreMier said:


> sorry to break it to you bro, but you cannot isolate a specific portion of a muscle.  whats that mean?  it means irons77 and tomuchgear dont know what the fuck they are talking about.  pec major is one muscle, and you cant shape it by building certain areas of it up.  so just focus on a solid routine, eat, and it will eventually fill in when you get bigger




Aren't you ashamed of your avatar?


----------



## Metallibanger (Feb 17, 2008)

BcHawk_99 said:


> which exercises hit the inner chest the best...this is what im doing for chest workout..
> 
> Bench                       3 sets of 15,12,10
> Incline Press              3 sets of 15,12,10
> ...



Choose exercises that allow you to bring your hands close together at the end of the movement, and squeeze hard your pecs in that position. Use your mind-muscle connection


----------



## nartic (Feb 17, 2008)

From your workout list The DB flyes work great for inner chest just make sure 
you bring the dumbbells till they touch each other to emphisize on the inner chest. These are your best mass builders for inner chest do on an incline if you are lacking the line in the middle of your chest on the upper chest.
 If your looking to shape your inner chest Pec-Deck is a great addition to your workout.


----------



## nartic (Feb 17, 2008)

PreMier said:


> sorry to break it to you bro, but you cannot isolate a specific portion of a muscle.  whats that mean?  it means irons77 and tomuchgear dont know what the fuck they are talking about.  pec major is one muscle, and you cant shape it by building certain areas of it up.  so just focus on a solid routine, eat, and it will eventually fill in when you get bigger



Hah at least I look better then you look at your Avatar an look at mine your a funny one PreMier. You can shape your chest don't pay attention to this clown.


----------



## lucifuge (Feb 17, 2008)

PreMier said:


> sorry to break it to you bro, but you cannot isolate a specific portion of a muscle.   pec major is one muscle, and you cant shape it by building certain areas of it up.  so just focus on a solid routine, eat, and it will eventually fill in when you get bigger



Amen


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 17, 2008)

nartic said:


> Hah at least I look better then you look at your Avatar an look at mine your a funny one PreMier. *You can shape your chest don't pay attention to this clown*.



so what exercises can I do to shape the inside of my quads?


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 17, 2008)

So knowledge is dependent on the size of somebody's muscles, now? 

I already made my points about this subject in another thread (http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/87163-no-development-outside-leg-just-above-knee-why.html).


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 17, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> So knowledge is dependent on the size of somebody's muscles, now?
> 
> I already made my points about this subject in another thread (http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/87163-no-development-outside-leg-just-above-knee-why.html).



that's some great info Gaz. you should do something in your blog about that.

but that still doesn't answer my question about working the inside of the quad!!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2008)

Metallibanger said:


> Aren't you ashamed of your avatar?





nartic said:


> Hah at least I look better then you look at your Avatar an look at mine your a funny one PreMier. You can shape your chest don't pay attention to this clown.



wow.. neither of you can support your side of the argument so you have to talk negatively on how i look.  what, are you in 3rd grade? grow the fuck up.

the chest is ONE muscle. there isn't an isolation move for the inner/middle part of your upper chest.  let me use an analogy courtesy of pitboss for those that dont understand physiology.. so we are on a page and half of everyone saying no you can not make one section of your chest grow. it all grows or doesn't grow at all.

it's like watering a tree. if you water only the south side will the north side stop growing??? i isolated the water and the south should be growing more than the north right?? NO it's the same freaking tree!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2008)

i suggest you read up, or search the forums http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/30621-incline-upper-chest.html


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 17, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> that's some great info Gaz. you should do something in your blog about that.
> 
> but that still doesn't answer my question about working the inside of the quad!!!



I was thinking about it, but its REALLY basic physiology that you can find in literally any physiology textbook on the first page. Its basic, basic stuff and shouldnt really be given a whole article. Itd be like writing an article called "food gives you energy!".

And if you want to isolate the inside of the quad, you should take a really really wide stance so you are basically doing the splits, and then squat up from that.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 17, 2008)

PreMier said:


> wow.. neither of you can support your side of the argument so you have to talk negatively on how i look.  what, are you in 3rd grade? grow the fuck up.
> 
> the chest is ONE muscle. there isn't an isolation move for the inner/middle part of your upper chest.  let me use an analogy courtesy of pitboss for those that dont understand physiology.. so we are on a page and half of everyone saying no you can not make one section of your chest grow. it all grows or doesn't grow at all.
> 
> it's like watering a tree. if you water only the south side will the north side stop growing??? i isolated the water and the south should be growing more than the north right?? NO it's the same freaking tree!!!!



Right on, P.

 Its hard to have a battle of wits with an unarmed man.


----------



## tomuchgear (Feb 17, 2008)

it is proven that certain areas target parts of your body better than others no you cant spot train your chest, but you can do diffrent exercises to switch things up to make for some new growth. im sorry that i did not specify i figured with as many people who have stated you cant isolate your chest that it would not need to be stated.


----------



## tomuchgear (Feb 17, 2008)

as for you premier why dont you try having a educated conversation or add a helpful tip before you say some one doesnt know what the fuck they are talking about.


----------



## tomuchgear (Feb 17, 2008)

oh and i meant you cant isolate parts of your chest sorry forgot to put the parts in previous statement.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 17, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> it is proven that certain areas target parts of your body better than others no you cant spot train your chest, but you can do diffrent exercises to switch things up to make for some new growth. im sorry that i did not specify i figured with as many people who have stated you cant isolate your chest that it would not need to be stated.



Im all for varying exercises, but its just for the sake of variation rather than to "target a weak spot", yknow?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 17, 2008)

BcHawk_99 said:


> which exercises hit the inner chest the best...this is what im doing for chest workout..
> 
> Bench                       3 sets of 15,12,10
> Incline Press              3 sets of 15,12,10
> ...




concentate on building mass on your overall chest .


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> it is proven that certain areas target parts of your body better than others no you cant spot train your chest, but you can do diffrent exercises to switch things up to make for some new growth. im sorry that i did not specify i figured with as many people who have stated you cant isolate your chest that it would not need to be stated.


i agree.. and like gaz said, variation is great, and will help growth overall, but you cant target an area.



tomuchgear said:


> as for you premier why dont you try having a educated conversation or add a helpful tip before you say some one doesnt know what the fuck they are talking about.


sorry


----------



## tomuchgear (Feb 17, 2008)

i dont disagree with you gaz at all. variations are good, and some times if you are doing to much or not enough on one body part you will not see any real gains. that is the basic point i was trieng to make. i didnt see a point in pointing out that your chest is only one muscle, it doesnt matter. i would rather make a positive post, or add some thing like a exercise than point out a flaw in some ones statement. i figure the chest issue is a dead issue and has been coverd in diffrent threads. what would be the point in pointing it out to some one that there is only one muscle when i can add a exercise that may help with there overall development. also reps seem kinda high for building muscle try higher wieght less reps.


----------



## tomuchgear (Feb 17, 2008)

sorry for coming accross as a dick premier i get a little offended when some one tells me i dont know what the fuck i am talking about after i went to school and studied the human body. forms are a great place to learn and i am always learning, i think we are all here for the same reason. well some times just for a good argument lol.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 17, 2008)

This is the one topic that gets everybody fighting with each other.

This disease needs a name....A Johnnnyitis..


----------



## tomuchgear (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## nartic (Feb 17, 2008)

HialeahChico305 said:


> concentate on building mass on your overall chest .



Of course thats the way to get the most from your workout but you also can do your exercises different to affect different areas example if you want to have the outer chest to catch up with the rest you would not bring your flyes all the way in to touch with the dumbbells you would keep all the tension on the outer chest an not the middle it is a proven fact Arnold has said it in so many mags. An your right muscle size does not say I know more, but since I have been a diabetic for 25 years an grow alot slower then most I think am doing good not to mention am a personal trainer.


----------



## danzik17 (Feb 17, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Itd be like writing an article called "food gives you energy!".



Do you have any proof of this?  I've been told that energy comes from thetans given to us by the evil Lord Xenu.


----------



## tomuchgear (Feb 17, 2008)

were do you come up with this stuff danzik? lol


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 17, 2008)

nartic said:


> . *An your right muscle size does not say I know more*, but since I have been a diabetic for 25 years an grow alot slower then most I think am doing good not to mention am a personal trainer.



what are you talking about?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2008)

nartic said:


> Of course thats the way to get the most from your workout but you also can do your exercises different to affect different areas example if you want to have the outer chest to catch up with the rest you would not bring your flyes all the way in to touch with the dumbbells you would keep all the tension on the outer chest an not the middle it is a proven fact Arnold has said it in so many mags. An your right muscle size does not say I know more, but since I have been a diabetic for 25 years an grow alot slower then most I think am doing good not to mention am a personal trainer.



you are a dumbass.  dont post in training anymore, thanks.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 18, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> This is the one topic that gets everybody fighting with each other.
> 
> This disease needs a name....A Johnnnyitis..


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/t...filling-inner-middle-part-my-upper-chest.html


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 18, 2008)

PreMier said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/t...filling-inner-middle-part-my-upper-chest.html


A must read for everyone who has posted in this thead.


----------



## danzik17 (Feb 18, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> were do you come up with this stuff danzik? lol



Never heard of scientology?  Look it up, it's hilarious - moreso that people actually believe it.


----------



## tomuchgear (Feb 18, 2008)

yes heard of scientology but never payed any attention to it or tried to learn about it. i guess if it is as funny as you make it sound i may just look it up for a good laugh.


----------

